# Warming Up the Car



## malikastor (May 25, 2008)

Sometimes when I start up my car I let it idle for 2-3 minutes. I'll notice that when I do this the RPM goes from 1.2k --> 0.8k. Do you think warming up the car is necessary/good practice?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

The only thing "warming" the car up does is fix your emissions the first few miles of driving. The increased RPM you noticed is something the car does to heat up the catalytic converter. It sprays tons of gas and idles high, burning the fuel in the cat. You can start it and drive, just keep it under 3,000rpm and 50% throttle until the temp is up to normal and oil pressure is strong.


----------



## malikastor (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

So...there's no benefit for letting the engine heat up and/or let the oil warm up before driving?


----------



## thethirdjq (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: (malikastor)*

I was under the assumption that the idle fluctuation is coincides with the thermostat opening up to allow the coolant to start circulating. I myself usually let the engine idle for about a minute and then lay off the throttle till engine is sufficiently warmed up.
But I don't know enough so could be wrong. I do know you do not want to idle for extended amounts of time. Idling will introduce gas into the oil.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re:*

I start the engine, give it 30-60 seconds to get oil pressure and such, wait for high idle to end if it is happening, then drive it gently until it is warm. This is in Texas, so fairly mild weather. If it was really cold out, I would wait a bit more just to make myself feel good. Also remember that it isn't just your engine warming up, but the transmission, wheel bearings, and other parts of the car...
robert


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tungub)*

I let my VR idle for a minute til the lifter tick mellows out...peace of mind I guess


_Modified by Bryan127 at 9:42 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

Letting your car idle to warm up will cause carbon build up amongst other problems. It's best to just drive it straight away but be gentle whilst it is warming up. In fact this is what VW reccomends in most owners manuals.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Warming Up the Car (malikastor)*

Letting your car idle before driving increases the fuel dilution of the oil and is not a good practice. If you want to warm up the car before you drive you can install an oil pan heater or block heater (or both). 
These heaters can significantly reduce the time for the oil and engine parts to reach operating temp (for most cars it takes about 20 min. for oil and parts to reach operating temp, although coolant may reach operating temp much faster, say in 7-8 minutes from cold start depending on ambient temp of course).
Also, I would suggest taking it easy on the car for the first 20 minutes of driving from a cold start to reduce wear.


_Modified by saaber2 at 8:13 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Bryan127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan127* »_I let my VR idle for a minute til the lifter tick mellows out...piece of mind I guess

Coolant temperature hits normal in 5-7 minutes, it takes up to 10-15 minutes for oil to reach normal operating conditions.


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
Coolant temperature hits normal in 5-7 minutes, it takes up to 10-15 minutes for oil to reach normal operating conditions. 

This is true...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Bryan127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bryan127* »_This is true...

Sometimes.


----------



## bigprospect337 (Feb 17, 2008)

What if you literally live next to the freeway, where cruising on the highway demands 3500-4000RPM? Out of three paths I can take, the longest is about 1.5 miles until the freeway, which isn't very far, so I generally let the car warm up for a few minutes, or until at least there is a reading on the oil gauge which usually starts at 125degF. Hopefully that doesn't cause long term issues; letting my car idle that is. Oh, and I use synthetic 20W50 in my 16valve if that matters.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I see no reason to warm up a modern VW engine with the correct synthetic oil.
On a day like we are having here -12C at the moment, I will let the Golf idel until the rpm settles down to <900 rpm. Then drive easy until the water temp reaches near normal operating temp.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (malikastor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malikastor* »_So...there's no benefit for letting the engine heat up and/or let the oil warm up before driving?

Your transmission is still cold, you have to drive it to heat that up. I'd idle for no more than 30 seconds then drive off driving sensibly until your engine warms up.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*

I've always let my cars and motorcycles warm up for 2 to 5 minutes and then drive easy until they are up to temperature.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (gehr)*

With the weather at freezing i try to run it for a min to allow pistons / turbo etc to warm up, as sudden increase in temp changes cause metal to crack.
I've already got the rad return flange on the side of the head leaking







this bad winter is starting to really screw me up fatiuge / chapped hands aswell as the car








Cold is starting to affect my muscles, backs aching tonight.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_I've always let my cars and motorcycles warm up for 2 to 5 minutes and then drive easy until they are up to temperature.


x2


----------



## Beersix (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I learned my lesson I now warm up my car before i driving it. I use to drive off as soon as I turned on the car and started having mechanical problems such as cracked hoses, radiators and water pumps during the winter.


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (Beersix)*

On winter mornings I warm my car up for about 10 minutes or until it is actively melting snow/ice off the windows and defrosting the interior. I've had oddball situations when driving a cold car where ice/frost quickly builds up on the outside or inside of the windows. Not fun at highway speeds when the *inside* of the windshield ices up in bad weather. Now I warm up the car every time when its below 30F. 
During warmer weather I let the car idle for about 45 seconds then start driving. 

_Modified by ocellaris at 8:25 AM 1-5-2010_


_Modified by ocellaris at 8:26 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Warming Up the Car (malikastor)*

wait until sec. air pump is off and drive lightly until engine is at operating temp.
30-60 sec's, no more. Oil should reach head/camshafts and throughout the motor easily by this time.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Warming Up the Car (AZV6)*

I have a question
1) My vehicle does not have SAI, it simply goes into a rich burn mode in the first 60 seconds.
If I drive right away (gently), will the car exit rich burn mode? Or will it stay that way until its German butt decides it's warm enough?


----------



## CäpeGrim (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Warming Up the Car (vliou)*

what is the average oil temperature for the 1.8t??


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (bigprospect337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigprospect337* »_What if you literally live next to the freeway, where cruising on the highway demands 3500-4000RPM? Out of three paths I can take, the longest is about 1.5 miles until the freeway, which isn't very far, so I generally let the car warm up for a few minutes, or until at least there is a reading on the oil gauge which usually starts at 125degF. Hopefully that doesn't cause long term issues; letting my car idle that is. Oh, and I use synthetic 20W50 in my 16valve if that matters.


drive in the slow lane for atleast 5 mins, then merg over and pick up speed. i hope your car isnt at 3000 at 55-60mph in the slow lane.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I am from Europe originally, but now live in Alabama. I am familiar with temperatures even up to -40 C, and am very expirienced with extremely cold weater, so this is my take on this, and I know it is working:
1. When it comes to VW, I personally wait Air Pump to shut down, which can be between 20 to 60 sec. Before in Europe I waited in freezing weather max. 30sec, but those were cars with no air pump. 
2. ALWAYS set up your heatcold gauge on COLD. That will shut down secondary radiator and keep coolant from additional cooling by secondary radiator. That will speed up process of warming up engine. 
3. Always drive first 10min up to 2,500-3,000rpm since 5W40 oil needs about 7-10min to warms up to operational temperature, and sometimes even more if temperature is below zero C. Also, do not forget that your transmisson fluid needs more time then engine oil to warms up. 

_Modified by edyvw at 9:49 PM 2-6-2010_


_Modified by edyvw at 9:50 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (edyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edyvw* »_
2. ALWAYS set up your heatcold gauge on COLD. That will shut down secondary radiator and keep coolant from additional cooling by secondary radiator. That will speed up process of warming up engine. 


This is true.


----------



## 20thNo1967 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (rickjaguar)*

I always thought on a "cold start" (whenever the car hasnt ran for a while e.g. overnight) the RPMS start up more because thats the electronic choke. The engine has to run richer to start it up then it leans out once its idling. I remember with older cars you actually had to pull the choke on the inside of the dashboard.
????????


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_Your transmission is still cold, you have to drive it to heat that up. I'd idle for no more than 30 seconds then drive off driving sensibly until your engine warms up.


----------

